# Which character you always despise when you rewatch Lord of the Rings



## Mr.Underhill (Aug 22, 2022)

For me its this.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2022)

For me it's this.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 22, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For me it's this.
> View attachment 15101


  Not "this", but "these" XD


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For me it's this.
> View attachment 15101


This would have to be from the EEs ... probably the "making of" section ... 😈


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 22, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> For me its this.
> View attachment 15100


Well said, Lurtz must die due to his dirty kill steal at Boromir.🖕🖕🖕


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 22, 2022)

Arwen. I get sick of her appearing in the movies every five minutes


----------



## ZehnWaters (Aug 24, 2022)

Any character when they're acting out of character. Usually Faramir and Denethor.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 24, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Any character when they're acting out of character.


Egads! If I were to take *that* as a yardstick, I'm tempted to say "Easy: just look at the credits at the end of each film ..."


----------



## Radaghast (Aug 24, 2022)




----------

